# What is this ?



## Wayne Adam (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm not sure, but I think this is some type of headlight clamp.
 I removed it from an early '20s Elgin.
Can someone please tell me exactly what this is and approximate value because I am selling some parts.
 Thanks in advance...................Wayne


----------



## walter branche (Jun 26, 2014)

*early lamp clamp*

,i saw these on the early steam cars at the 100 anniversary of the stanley steamer here on ormond beach a few years ago ,it attached inside to shine light on the dashboard , i have forgot the style of lamp or name ,, they are very common lamps ,, possibly called never out ,,  ran with carbide,


----------



## bike (Jun 26, 2014)

*neverout*

clamp 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1920-AD-Nev...rking-Light-Lamp-Car-Automobile-/310835867118


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 26, 2014)

*actually*

Dietz
How much?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 28, 2014)

Attaches to the frame for a extra seat possibly for a child.


----------



## bike (Jun 28, 2014)

*a tiny tiny*



redline1968 said:


> Attaches to the frame for a extra seat possibly for a child.




hobbit child


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 29, 2014)

*nope*



redline1968 said:


> Attaches to the frame for a extra seat possibly for a child.




Already been established what it is


----------



## walter branche (Jun 29, 2014)

*neverout*

neverout has the hole for this type bracket , also like i wrote they were used as an accessorie  on some stanley steamers ,inside the drivers area , .. i saw more than 10 steamers with this application at the 100th anniversary of stanley steamers ,on ormond beach ,,of course there would be other situations to use this attachment for a neverout carbide lamp


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 29, 2014)

*bracket in ad is different*

Take a Closer look


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 3, 2014)

*dietz*




although i did see the same style used for different brand lights


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cast Iron Lamp Clamp, 1890s.  One sold last year for $13.86


----------

